# Never surrender...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Portage lakes ice as of noon today...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't believe you still have it over East..... that ice doesn't want to give.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think after the rain they are calling for I think you will see the white flag waving in surrender


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

100% chance of rain and 51 degrees is going to hurt tomorrow...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

and they are calling for 2-4 inches of snow on Thursday which won't help.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

The fat lady is belting out the finally...pack it in boys...shows over.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Man it was pouring on my drive to class this morning, oh well, bring on the walleye spawn at inland lakes!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Portage Lakes at noon today. Shoreline is shot, but the channel and bay remain intact. IcebucketJohn volunteered to take a measurement out at 10 foot range so we can be sure it's over...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Let me know how ibj does with his polar bear plunge...lol...seriously folks unless your Jesus the big show on ice is done...cue the burning bush!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This old fat boy doen't tread water too well these days!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What a bummer


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> This old fat boy doen't tread water too well these days!


Well John, if you decide to go check the ice, I'll be waiting on the shore with a rope and a buoy for you!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words. NUFF SAID.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

On a brighter note, the sturgeon bite at Wingfoot always peaks after the ice melts!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Started getting my wading gear ready today.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

westbranchbob said:


> Let me know how ibj does with his polar bear plunge...lol...seriously folks unless your Jesus the big show on ice is done...cue the burning bush!


Saw on the news yesterday that someone took a dunking at Pymy. Went out on an inch and a half of ice, and it didn't look anywhere near as good as minnowhead's pic! And, he went out there ALONE! Luckily, someone saw him and the rescue squad was able to fish him out! You gotta wonder sometimes.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> On a brighter note, the sturgeon bite at Wingfoot always peaks after the ice melts!


Ya so speaking of that what bait do you use...I've been told people frown upon using the smaller 3 and 4 pound crappies?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This usually brings the hungry ones in...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like fantastic sturgeon bait. I usually tie on one of these







to call in the big girls


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That heart attack sampler does look delicious though


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Looks like fantastic sturgeon bait. I usually tie on one of these
> View attachment 203333
> to call in the big girls


That looks tempting but are you sure it's not too oily of a bait...I mean the lake is full of em but they tuff to keep alive on a hook.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHAHA!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*UNCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 203337


Nice that's funny


----------

